
Delightful Animations - wallflower
https://rolandleth.com/delightful-animations
======
enriquto
> We all love animations.

False! I hate hate hate animations. The first thing I do on a new computer
system is to disable _all_ the animations in the user interface, and turn it
into a more usable thing (for me). If I cannot do this after about 1h, I try
to install a different software, or whatever it takes to remove the
animations. If this is not possible, then I change my life so as not to have
to see these animations. Whatever it takes, but animations are just not
acceptable to me. There is no way I will ever use a GUI with animations,
unless it is as the only road to disable them.

~~~
Micoloth
For what reason (if any)?

~~~
enriquto
I don't know why, but they are deeply distracting to me.

~~~
seanwilson
I like UI animations but don't like when they're too complicated or vary too
much because it's distracting. Some examples I always remember from in
Material are the ripple effects when you click a button (it lasts too long and
varies depending where you tap) and the loading spinner (instead of a simple
shape rotating at a steady speed, the shape path varies in length and it slows
down and speeds up continually).

------
ricardobeat
Why are there no animations in the article?

~~~
mromanuk
There is one at the bottom

------
wiradikusuma
"Just like Apple.. ..Guide the user’s eyes to where their action had an
effect.." — in Mobile Safari, when you open links in new tab, there's an
animation like throwing something (I don't know what's that, too fast) to the
bottom of the screen. I initially thought, "Shit, I pressed wrong button, I
don't mean to _download_ it" but then I found out that it's just gesture to
show that it's opening in new tab. I never get used to it though, every time
it happens, for a split-second I thought I accidentally download the page.

~~~
heartbreak
This is pedantic, but technically that animation is for opening a link in the
background ("Open in Background"). The animation for opening a link in a new
tab ("Open in New Tab") is quite a bit different. Background vs New Tab is a
setting in Mobile Safari's preferences. New Tab is the default, so most people
have probably never seen the animation you're referring to.

------
ideal_stingray
I find animations generally overused, but the point in this article that
really irks me is the one about animating call-to-action buttons. I know the
button is there, it’s the biggest button on the page, but I want to read the
content on the page before I take action, and making the button wiggle or
pulse just distracts me and pisses me off. I’m not going to blindly and
immediately click a call-to-action button before I know what it does!

------
gumby
> We all love animations.

Seems like a very strong statement. I'm pretty happy that 'rm foo' doesn't say
anything, and typically I find motion a distraction.

> On one hand, they help our eyes be guided, but they also bring a nice
> finishing touch, a bit of extra care, a bit of emotion; we also prefer a
> lively UI to a static one, a UI that gives us feedback, that interacts back
> with us.

I know "interaction" and "interactive" are popular terms, but honestly we
don't interact with our UIs any more than we interact with our homes. We
manipulate the UI, but there is no "inter" as there is no agency in the
interface. If you use facebook you're interacting with other people (perhaps)
but otherwise you are manipulating the interface (explicitly by clicking on a
link in order to view it, and implicitly by using that click to unwittingly
signal some interest to the FB data collector).

~~~
ricardobeat
The entire field of Human-Computer Interaction would like a word with you.
It’s been used as a term for over 40 years:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human–computer_interaction](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human–computer_interaction)

~~~
gumby
I know — in fact that’s my girlfriend’s field.

Nevertheless it’s hardly the first term abused for dramatic effect. I eagerly
await the day with I can actually interact with machines.

------
Hoasi
> We all love animations.

I do, just not so much _that_ kind of animation.

